# @@- قســـــم الهندسة البحرية [email protected]@



## motaz_95 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

سيكون هذا الموضوع عبارة فهرس للمواضيع التي تتحدث عن الهندسة البحرية في القسم 
فارجو التالي:​
يمنع التعليق او الشكر​
يوضع فقط عنوان الموضوع والرابط الموجود فيه​
المواضيع البحرية فقط​


----------



## motaz_95 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

العنوان:
الـــرافـــع الـــمـــتـــزامـــن و الـــحـــوض الـــعـــائـــم الـــجـــاف

الكاتب:
العرندس

الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14871&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%E6%D6+%C7%E1%DA%C7%C6%E3


----------



## motaz_95 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

العنوان:
مقدمه مبسطه عن الShip Design للهندسه البحريه..!

الكاتب:
Eng-Maher

الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28950


----------



## motaz_95 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

العنوان:
معلومات قيمة عن Marine Jet Engines 

الكاتب:
Eng-Maher

الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28575


----------



## motaz_95 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

العنوان:
Basic Principles of Ship Propulsion 

الكاتب:
Eng-Maher

الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27768


----------



## motaz_95 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

العنوان:
القدرة و المقاومة وكيفية حساب Propeller Pitch للسفن

الكاتب:
Eng-Maher

الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26697


----------



## motaz_95 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

العنوان:
حساب الاحمال على السفينة طوليا(ship structure)

الكاتب:
Eng-Maher

الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26700


----------



## motaz_95 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

العنوان:
Probabilistic Method for Predicting Ship Collision Damage خاص ب السفن

الكاتب:
Eng-Maher

الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27386


----------



## motaz_95 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

العنوان:
ابداعات الهندسة البحرية ادخل وشاهد صور الابداعات

الكاتب:
Eng-Maher

الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27406


----------



## motaz_95 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

العنوان:
ابداعات الهندسة البحرية ادخل وشاهد صور الابداعات

الكاتب:
المهندس عبدالله

الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=7288&highlight=%C7%E1%D3%DD%E4


----------



## motaz_95 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

العنوان:
موقع ممتيزلمحرك السفينة والسيارة

الكاتب:
marine_diesel

الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11418


----------



## motaz_95 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

العنوان:
اففتاح منتدى الهندسة البحرية 

الكاتب:
marine_diesel

الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16874http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11418


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 سبتمبر 2006)

طرق نقل وتخزين الغاز الطبيعى المسال (Offshore). 
والرابط هو.................. :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28125


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع فوق الممتاز عن القدرة و المقاومة وكيفية حساب Propeller Pitch للسفن 
ملخص-------------------------------- ..:

ملخص الكتاب :

1. Be able to define effective horsepower (EHP) physically and mathematically. 
2. Be able to state the relative between velocity with total resistance and velocity with effective horsepower.
3. Be able to write an equation for total hull resistance as a sum of viscous resistance, wave making resistance and correlation resistance. Be able to physically explain each of these resistive terms. 
4. Be able to draw and explain the flow of water around a moving ship showing laminar flow region, turbulent flow region, and separated flow region. 
5. Be able to draw the transverse and longitudinal wave patterns when a displacement ship moves through the water. 
6. Be able to define the Reynolds number with a mathematical formula. Be able to explain each parameter in the Reynolds equation with units. 
7. Be qualitatively familiar with the following minor sources of ship resistance: a. Steering Resistance b. Air and Wind Resistance c. Added Resistance due to Waves d. Increased Resistance in Shallow Water
8. Read and interpret a ship resistance curve including humps and hollows. 
9. Be able to state the importance of naval architecture modeling of the resistance on the ship's hull.
10. Be able to define geometric and dynamic similarity.
11. Be able to write the relationships for geometric scale factor in terms of length ratios, speed ratios, wetted surface area ratios or volume ratios.
12. Be able to describe the law of comparison (Froude’s law of corresponding speeds) physically and mathematically and state its importance in model testing 

وهذا هو الرابط :

http://www.usna.edu/NAOE/courses/en200/ch07.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 سبتمبر 2006)

طرق انزال وتجميع pipes تحت سطح الماء ب رسومات ث الابعاد الرابط .......................... :
http://www.intsok.no/PHP/index.php?id=3936&download=1
مع تحياتى .:5: ..:55: ..


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 سبتمبر 2006)

دراسة فى عمليات الحفر العميق تحت الماء .هندسة الشواطىء الذين يعملون بمشروع او دراسة فى (Ultra Deep Water Drilling Riser Design
and Relative Technology).................
قد يفيدهم هذا الكتاب القيم ....والرابط هو 

http://www.ifp.fr/IFP/en/IFP02OGS.ns...df?openelement 

:13:


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 سبتمبر 2006)

marine power plant
============================
*هدية الى جميع اعضاء المنتدى موضوع عن Steam Turbine Power Plant Design* 
:15: 
موضوع جامدجدا .................................................. .................................."
ملخص
عن تصميمها والمعدات الملحقة 
وكيفية عمل لها صيانة 
واذاى تحصل على اعلى كفاءة لها واقتصاديتها من الناحية الهندسية ...علاوة على الرسومات لها وايجاد علاقات بيانية وووو...الخ 
ادخل بلا تردد..
الرابط 

http://www.usace.army.mil/publicati...5-811-6/c-3.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 سبتمبر 2006)

كيفية عمل المضخات الكهربائية ذات السعة الكبيرة تحت الماء هذا هو الرابط : .................

http://turbolab.tamu.edu/pubs/Pump22/P22pg069.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*التحليل الانشائى للسفن Simplified Stress Analysis Of Ship Structures* 
كتاب ممتاز للتحليل الانشائى للسفن مع رسومات للتوضيح 

الرابط ....... :
http://www.eagle.org/news/papers/Library 99/99-5.pdf
تحياتى :5: Eng-Maher:5:
​


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 سبتمبر 2006)

حساب زراع الاستعدال او GZ Arm للسفن. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

how to calculate Righting Arm . for SHIP STABILITY.



--------------------------- الرابط ------------ 
==========================================================
http://www.usna.edu/NAOE/courses/en200/hornyak_slides/Ch 4/4.2-4.4 Moment Arm.ppt
================================================== =======
تحياتى م/ماهر 

يعمل ب البور بوينت


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 سبتمبر 2006)

بجد لا يفوتك هذا الشرح ل Distributed Forces ; weight & buoyancy 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ممتاز ورائع عن حساب الاحمال والقوة وقوى الطفو وعزم الانحناء والقص وتوزيع الاحمال على السفينة ادخل وشوف الباقى كمان 
واليكم الرابط .............................................. :
http://www.usna.edu/NAOE/courses/en200/vroman_slides/chap6.ppt


وشكرا............. اخوكم / ماهر... 
يعمل ب البور بوينت


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 سبتمبر 2006)

بدايات العماره البحريه 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

لكل مبتداء فى علوم الهندسه البحرية و عماره السفن اليكم هذا الرابط ....................... :

http://www.usna.edu/NAOE/courses/en200/ch02.pdf
لبدن السفينه وعزوم المساحات ومركز. lcb و lcf ,وغير ذالك من اساسيات


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 سبتمبر 2006)

هيدروستاتك كيرف -خاص ب البحريين. ب التفصيل والروسومات 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

كل شىء عن hydrostatic curve ب التفصيل والروسومات .. 
الرابـــــــــــــــــــــط ....................:

http://s1.upload.sc/request/144b20a747ce56e6b7133ea8ea5ad2cd/owner
مع تحياتى م/ماهر
اضغط click to dwonload .
2- ثم please click here.


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 سبتمبر 2006)

التحليل الانشائى للسفن (ٍStability). ب الروسومات والشرح المفصل جدا. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



4.1 Introduction --
In the last chapter we studied hydrostatics of a displacement ship. In that chapter there were only two internally produced forces and no external forces were considered. The resultant buoyant force and the resultant weight of the ship were in vertical alignment so that no moments were produced. The criteria for static equilibrium were met so that the displacement ship would forever sit motionless until external forces acted on the ship or a weight change occurred. In this chapter we are concerned with the ability of the ship to remain upright when external forces are trying to roll it over. We are mostly concerned with the transverse movement or heeling because it is nearly impossible to tip a ship end to end. Here the resultant weight of the ship is very often not in vertical alignment with the resultant buoyant force so that internal moments are produced. • First, we will study the general principle of a righting moment for a ship. We will see how the magnitude of the righting moment is a function of the heeling angle. • Second, we will show how the righting moment is effected by changes in the vertical and transverse location of the center of gravity of the ship. • Third, we will discuss how stability is affected by hull damage and learn ways to model a damaged ship. • Fourth, we will study the effects of free surface (fluids in less than full tanks or compartments) on the righting moment. • Finally, we will show the effects of a negative ****centric height on the stability of ship.

الرابــــــــــــــــــط ..................................... :

http://s1.upload.sc/request/be876b67c61c3ac07fe42346e415dccd/owner
مع تحياتى م/ ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 سبتمبر 2006)

لو فى اى رابط لايعمل ياريت ابلاغى فورا


----------



## marine (10 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم يا شباب 
هذه اول مشاركة لدي في المنتدى وانشاءالله ماكون ضيف ثقيل عليكم 
انا طالب بالهندسة البحرية واريد تقرير عن صمامات السفينة انواعها واحجامهاومواد تصنيعها ويكون من 4 صفحات ويكون بالعربي ويرجى الافادة وتقرير آخر عن السخانات داخل السفن وشكراااا على حسن تعاونكم


----------



## شادي ابو القسام (17 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور علي الجهد


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*دراسه حركه السفن (ship Maneuverability)..**

Introduction Ship maneuverability is a very complex and involved subject involving the study of equations of motion involving all 6 ship movements. Analysis of these motion equations allows predictions of ship maneuverability to be made. However, many assumptions are made, so model testing is required to verify analytical results. Once built, a ship’s maneuvering characteristics are quantified during its Sea Trials. To limit the level of complexity covered in this chapter, the analytical study of the equations of motion will be ignored. However, maneuverability requirements a ship designer strives to meet will be discussed along with the devices and their arrangements that can provide them. After completing this chapter you will have an understanding of how a ship’s rudder makes a ship turn and an appreciation of other devices that improve a ship’s slow speed maneuverability.
************************************************** **************
والرابط هو .................................:
http://s1.upload.sc/request/b7a6cef1c4f803296fb410e1e33bfd17/owner

مع تحياتى eng-maher


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 أكتوبر 2006)

/\*************Ship Vibration**********/\ 
-----------------------------------------
موضـــــــــــــــــــــوع كامل فــــــــــى الاهتزازات للسفن .

*******s

**************************
1. Introduction 5
2. Standards for Assessment 6
2.1 Effect of Vibrations on Human Beings 6
2.2 Structural Vibrations 8
2.3 Engine and Equipment Vibrations 8
3 Calculation of Natural Vibrations 9
3.1 Global Structures 10
3.2 Substructures 14
3.3 Local Structures 20
4. Calculation of Forced Vibrations 23
4.1 Computation Methods 23
4.2 Damping 24
4.3 Excitation Forces 24
4.4 Evaluation and Assessment 30
5. Measurements 34
5.1 Sensors 34
5.2 Measurement Systems 35
5.3 Measurement Procedures 36
5.4 Evaluation and Assessment 37
5.5 Practical Applications 40
6. Conclusions 48
7. Literature 49
*******s
والرابط هو .................................:

http://s1.upload.sc/request/d40a396893cca71139a35bd1176fa035/owner

مع تحياتى eng-maher


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*Towing Tank Experiments Of Resistance.*

Summary
Abstract..........................................................................................Error! Bookmark not defined.
1 Introduction........................................................................................................................2
2 Model Geometry..................................................................................................................3
3 Tests Design........................................................................................................................3
4 Experimental results............................................................................................................4
4.1 Resistance, sinkage and trim and wave profiles.........................................................4
4.1.1 Setup and experimental procedure..............................................................................4
4.1.2 Resistance, sinkage and trim and wave profile results...............................................5
4.2 Far field wave pattern.................................................................................................6
4.2.1 Setup and experimental procedure..............................................................................6
4.2.2 Far field wave elevation results..................................................................................7
4.3 Velocity field in the boundary layer and wake...........................................................7
4.3.1 Setup and experimental procedure..............................................................................7
4.3.2 Results........................................................................................................................9
4.3.3 Vortices interaction with the hull boundary layer......................................................9
4.4 Propeller plane flow analysis....................................................................................11
5 Concluding remarks..........................................................................................................11
6 Acknowledgements...........................................................................................................11
7 References........................................................................................................................12
Appendix A – Uncertainty Assessment
A.1 Resistance, sinkage and trim and wave profiles................................................................30
A.2 Wave elevation..................................................................................................................32
A.2.1 Bias limit...................................................................................................................32
A.2.2 Precision limit...........................................................................................................35
A.2.3 Global uncertainty....................................................................................................36
A.3 5-hole Pitot probe calibration and towing tank data processing........................................36
A.4 Mean flow velocity uncertainty analysis...........................................................................40
A.4.1 Elemental error sources and bias limit......................................................................40
A.4.2 Error due to the mean shear......................................................................................41
A.4.3 Precision limit...........................................................................................................42
************************************************************
الرابط ................................ :

http://www.iihr.uiowa.edu/products/pubvid/pdf/IIHR421.pdf
*************************************************************


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*Forces, Moment and Wave Pattern for Naval Combatant*

Forces, Moment and Wave Pattern for Naval Combatant
in Regular Head Waves
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////.*/\*.

ABSTRACT
A model-scale naval surface combatant,
DTMB 5512, is studied experimentally in steady
forward speed and regular head waves with the Iowa
Institute of Hydraulic Research (IIHR) towing tank
facilities. Unsteady resistance, heave force, pitch
moment, and free-surface elevations are investigated
with different measurement systems for a fairly wide
range of test conditions. Test data is procured for
validation of RANS CFD codes and for understanding
the physics of unsteady ship hydrodynamics.
Uncertainty assessments are completed following the
AIAA Standard. The results and discussions for the
forces and moment cover the time mean values, added
resistance, and linear and nonlinear responses. Results
of the free-surface elevation tests include reconstructed
unsteady wave patterns, diffraction wave patterns, and
free-surface turbulence distributions
==========================================
http://www.iihr.uiowa.edu/~shiphydr...eedings_efiles/2000_2004/Gui_23rdSNH_2000.pdf
*******************************************************


----------



## gobs (24 نوفمبر 2006)

والله يا جماعه موضوع فوق الممتاز
انا مش لاقى حاجه اقولها غير جزاكم الله كل خير
شكرا اوى يا جماعه


----------



## motaz_95 (25 نوفمبر 2006)

مهندس ماهر 
لك منا كل التحية والاحترام 
ونحن في انتظار المزيد​


----------



## gobs (25 نوفمبر 2006)

نداء الى القلوب الرحيمه
لو حد يا جماعه عثر على اى كتاب او site فيه اى معلومات عن (cargo handling facilities in bulk carrier)يا ريت يقوللى لحسن اخوكو محتاس 
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zolanow (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*الغاز الطبيبعى*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا زولانو من ليبيا وطالب بالاكادميه البحريه الاسكندريه قسم هندسه بحريه 
وبرجعا المساعده فى ايجاد اى معلومات لكيفة الامان من الغاز فى الميناء 
safety shoer facility 
وشكور جدا يا مهندس ماهر 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*Cargo transfer between dock and vessel.*

Cargo transfer between dock and vessel.
--------------------------------------------------------

12-2. Cargo handling in the shed and storage
area.
a. General cargo handling equipment.
(1) Forklift trucks. Forklift trucks are useful for
handling palletized cargo in the pier and in the transit
shed. They are available in various capacities and are
generally most efficient for hauls up to about 200 feet.
(2) Tractor trains. Where distances between
shipside and storage areas are too great for efficient use
of forklift trucks, tractor-drawn trains of low-bed, smallwheeled
trucks may be used. The trucks are loaded or
unloaded at shipside by the shiploading gear and in the
storage area by forklift trucks. There trains are also
useful for transporting material that cannot be palletized,
or is otherwise unsuitable for forklift operation.
(3) Conveyors. See paragraph 12-1b(4d).
(4) Straddle trucks. Straddle trucks are used
for handling lumber, pipe, rails, steel shapes, and similar
materials. The straddle truck may also be adapted for
lifting multiple pallet load.
(5) Overhead cranes. An overhead,
---------------------------------------------
الرابط ..........................

http://www.usace.army.mil/publications/armytm/tm5-850-1/c-12.pdf


----------



## gobs (26 نوفمبر 2006)

انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى يا بشمهندس ماهر
1000 شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 نوفمبر 2006)

لاشكر على واجب ... بس البحث فى المواضيع البحريه صعب شويه .. الف شكر اخى gobs


----------



## gobs (26 نوفمبر 2006)

انا يا جماعه لاقيت site جميل جدا و فيه كل حاجه عن السفن
وكمان فيديوهات ,اهديه الى اخى الكريم البشمهندس ماهر
ويارب يعجبكم
http://www.solentwaters.co.uk/Site Map/


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اذا كانت مشاركت رقم 4 بهذا الجمال والافاده متحرمناش من القادم بأذن الله 
مشكور اخى Gobs على الموقع جميل جميل . شكرا


----------



## osama_tnz (27 نوفمبر 2006)

thanks gobs


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*LNG safety and Overview of LNG*

• Introduction of Energy Commission
• Overview of LNG and its properties
• Review of LNG terminal concepts
• Summary of LNG safety and
environmental issues
• Answer questions
*******************************/////\\\\***********************************
******************************\\\\\\///////*********************************
الرابط .................
http://www.energy.ca.gov/lng/documents/2003-10-01_MAUL_LNG.PDF
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
وهذا الموقع قد يخدمكم فى عوامل الامان ل L.N.G

http://www.pse.com/safetyReliability/naturalGasSafety.aspx

---الى الاخ زولانو من ليبيا --- ارجوا اكون قد وفرت لك ما تحتاجه انت والاخوه المهندسين ---


----------



## zolanow (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكر وعرفان*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالك ياباشا مهندس .
مشكور جدا على المجهود الدى بدلته من اجلى وجزاك الله الف خير 
فعلا انقتنى والله وربنا يبارك فيك 
اخوكم زولانو


----------



## ميجا على (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو افادتى ببيان عن الجهات العربيه او الدوليه التى يمكنها التفتيش على الشمندورات البحريه للبترول واصدار تقارير عن مدى حاجتها للعمره وشكرا 
ميجا على


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 نوفمبر 2006)

ميجا على قال:


> ارجو افادتى ببيان عن الجهات العربيه او الدوليه التى يمكنها التفتيش على الشمندورات البحريه للبترول واصدار تقارير عن مدى حاجتها للعمره وشكرا
> ميجا على


*******************
عزيزى هذا اصعب طلب ---- لا اعلم .ااسف


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*Floating structure types – deep draft floaters (DDF*

[U]Floating structure types – deep draft floaters (DDF)​----------------..........................---------------------..........................--------------

TYPES :
• Semi-submersibles
• TLPs
• Spars
COMPONENTS :
• Topsides (modules, MSF, deck)
• Flare booms, drilling derrick etc.
• Hulls
• Risers, moorings, tethers​[/U]

********************************
الرابط ................................ 

http://www.dnv.com/binaries/2_SUA_Asia_OffshoreFloatingStructures_tcm4-97590.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*هل انت مبتدىء فى علم دراسه العماره البحريه .....؟؟؟*

اذا تعال وتعرف على .................:
ما هو ( الهيدروستاتيك كيرف - مركز الطفو - مركز الجاذيبيه - و
The Half-Breadth Plan

The Sheer Plan

The Body Plan

Table of Offsets

Hull Form Characteristics

Centroids
A centroid is defined as the geometric center of a body.

Fundamental Geometric Calculations

Simpson’s 1st Rule Theory

Numerical Calculations of Waterplane Area, Sectional Area, Submerged Volume, LCF, VCB, and LCB Using Simpson’s 1st Rule. 

كل هذا على هذا الرابـــــــــــــــــط

file link: http://www.sendmefile.com/00484634


----------



## ميجا على (29 نوفمبر 2006)

فى جميع الحالات شكرا م/ماهر لاهتمامك
ميجا على


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 نوفمبر 2006)

بدايـــةالسفن البحريه ومخترعيها وتاريخها . 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36915


----------



## zolanow (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*المساعده ياخوان*

السلام عليكم 
برجاء مساعدتى فى موضوع على الغاز الطبيعى 
مقدمه على الحمايه والامان من الغاز فى الموانى 
تاريخ الغاز 
خطوات الامان والحمايه عند استقبال الغاز من السفن فى الميناء
برجاء مساعدتى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zolanow (1 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
برجاء مساعدتى فى موضوع على الغاز الطبيعى 
مقدمه على الحمايه والامان من الغاز فى الموانى 
تاريخ الغاز 
خطوات الامان والحمايه عند استقبال الغاز من السفن فى الميناء
برجاء مساعدتى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zolanow (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*المساعده ياخوانى*

السلام عليكم 
برجاء مساعدتى فى موضوع على الغاز الطبيعى

1-مقدمه على الحمايه والامان من الغاز فى الموانى 
2-تاريخ الغاز 
3-خطوات الامان والحمايه عند استقبال الغاز من السفن فى الميناء
برجاء مساعدتى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

مجهود ممتاز


----------



## gobs (7 ديسمبر 2006)

ايه باس الشغل الجامد ده
بجد الله ينور 
ربنا يخليك لينا وللمنتدى


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*beginning your sailing course.*

beginning your sailing course.






-----------------------------------------
3—Sailing Manual
RIGGING: Personal Flotation Devices (PFDs) must be worn at all times on the dock. Rigging is best done with two people, and with good communication and coordination it can be completed in 10-15 minutes. Learn the “function, not the form” since the basics you learn here will apply on almost every other type of boat you will sail. Stick with the sequence that is laid out in this manual; everything is done a certain way for a reason and that reason is usually to ensure that the boat and sails are properly cared for. While rigging, make sure that the boat and its equipment are in proper, safe working order.

الرابط 

http://www.recreation.ucla.edu/site_pdfs/oa/Sailing_Manual.pdf


----------



## الحضيري (19 ديسمبر 2006)

اريد موقع متخصص في المحركات البحرية الحديثة ثنائية الاشواط


----------



## msobhy98 (31 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله لك 
اذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث
صدقة جاريه أو
ولد صالح يدعو له أو
علم ينتفع به


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته .*



msobhy98 قال:


> بارك الله لك
> اذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث
> صدقة جاريه أو
> ولد صالح يدعو له أو
> علم ينتفع به



-------------------------------
مشكور اخى الكريم وتابع المواضيع


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 يناير 2007)

*تعديل الرابط الخاص ب Ship Hydromechanics*

SHIP, HYDROMECHANICS & MANEUVERING 
***************************************************************






------------------------------
الرابط .................................. :

http://www.ocp.tudelft.nl/mt/journee/Files/Lectures/ShipHydromechanics_Intro.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 يناير 2007)

*ماهى ال Classification Societies .*

CLASSIFICATION SOCIETIES –
WHAT, WHY and HOW?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------



ABS American Bureau of Shipping
BV Bureau Veritas
CCS China Classification Society
DNV Det Norske Veritas
GL Germanischer Lloyd
KR Korean Register of Shipping
LR Lloyd's Register
NK Nippon Kaiji Kyokai (ClassNK)
RINA Registro Italiano Navale
RS Russian Maritime Register of Shipping​

الرابط .......................................................​http://www.iacs.org.uk/_pdf/Class_WhatWhy&How.PDF

:55: :55: :55: :55:


----------



## سامح عبد الحى على (21 يناير 2007)

نتمنى لكم المزيد و المزيد من التوفيق


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 يناير 2007)

*كتابين مهمين فى .................*

Ship Hydrostatics and Stability -- new book

----------------------



-----------------------------------
الرابط ب المرفقات ..................

Introduction To Physical_Oceanography
----------------------------
*******s
Preface vii
1 A Voyage of Discovery 1
1.1 Physics of the ocean . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1
1.2 Goals . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 2
1.3 Organization . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 3
1.4 The Big Picture . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 3
1.5 Further Reading . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 5
2 The Historical Setting 7
2.1 Definitions . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 8
2.2 Eras of Oceanographic Exploration . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 8
2.3 Milestones in the Understanding of the Ocean . . . . . . . . . . . 12
2.4 Evolution of some Theoretical Ideas . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 15
2.5 The Role of Observations in Oceanography . . . . . . . . . . . . 16
2.6 Important Concepts . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 20
3 The Physical Setting 21
3.1 Ocean and Seas . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 22
3.2 Dimensions of the ocean . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 23
3.3 Sea-Floor Features . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 25
3.4 Measuring the Depth of the Ocean . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 29
3.5 Sea Floor Charts and Data Sets . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 33
3.6 Sound in the Ocean . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 34
3.7 Important Concepts . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 37
4 Atmospheric Influences 39
4.1 The Earth in Space . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 39
4.2 Atmospheric Wind Systems . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 41
4.3 The Planetary Boundary Layer . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 43
4.4 Measurement of Wind . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 43
4.5 Calculations of Wind . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 46
4.6 Wind Stress . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 48
4.7 Important Concepts . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 49
iii.
-----------------------------------
الرابط ........................................
http://oceanworld.tamu.edu/resources/ocng_textbook/PDF_files/book.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخى مصبحى بس لاحظ ان كان هناك تنبيه بعدم كتابه ردود بهذا الصفحه وعلى العموم مشكور جدا .


----------



## م/هيما (31 يناير 2007)

السلا عليكم أخوانى المهندسين البحريين.............
أقدم لكم كتاب مهم أى مهندس بحرى وهوIntroduction_to_Marine_Engineering_2E





والرابط اهو
http://rapidshare.de/files/21136558...roduction_to_Marine_Engineering__2nd_ed._.rar
وردوا عليا للمزيد من الكتب 
:15:


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 فبراير 2007)

*From Calculus to Chaos: An Introduction to Dynamics*

From Calculus to Chaos: An Introduction to Dynamics
------------------------------------------------------
Title: From Calculus to Chaos: An Introduction to Dynamics
Author: D. J. Acheson
Publisher: Oxford University Press
Publication Date: 1998-01-08
Number Of Pages: 280
--------------------------------------------------------






الرابط .....................
http://djvu.504.com1.ru:8019/WWW/9673406eb641462c3860be3cf17a1982.djvu


وبضغط كليك يمين ب الماوس ثم حفظه 
FILE -------- ومنها حفظ كا مستند ثم اضغط على BUNDLED
وشكرا


----------



## X_MIX_X (2 فبراير 2007)

الف الف الف مليون شكر لاحلى واجمل وارق مهندسين بحريين بصراعة كتب قيمة جدا وعالم كبييييييييير
ومساعدة وحب ليس له حدود انا اول مرة ادخل على هذا الفهرس الاكترمن قيم ولقيتة فية حجات لايمكن اتخيل اني اجيبها
ربنا يكرمكم ويوفقكم جميعا ويسدد خطاكم 
تقبلوني اخ بينكم محمد عبدالجواد .. الفرقة الثالثة .. هندسة بحرية وعمارة سفن .. جامعى الاسكندرية


----------



## X_MIX_X (2 فبراير 2007)

ياريت مساعدة عايز كتاب ارشاد كيفية صناعة موديل من الخشب لمركب (V-Section)
بحيث يوضح ال constraction


----------



## X_MIX_X (4 فبراير 2007)

الرجاء المساعدة ياأخوان في مبادئ ال offshore
كيفية الإنزال


----------



## hady511 (5 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم:
صراحة كلمة الشكر قليلة عليكم
هل بإمكاني أن أطلب منكم كتاب أو موقع مفيد يتحدث عن الـــ Fender
وشكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 فبراير 2007)

*قــامـــــــــــــوس مصطلحات الســـفن .................#*

Glossary of Shipping Terms
----------------------------------------------
AAOSA- Always afloat or safe aground. The condition for a vessel whilst in port. Also NAABSA
Not always afloat but safely aground.
ABLE BODIED SEAMAN - A member of the deck crew who is able to perform all the duties of an
experienced seamen; certificated by examination; must have three years sea service. Also called
Able Seamen and A.B.
ABS -American Bureau of Shipping: A U.S.-based private classification,or standards setting
society for merchant ships and other marine systems.
Accommodation unit - Fitted with cabins and catering facilities for offshore crews.
Semisubmersible accommodation units are ofte called "Flotels".
ADDENDUM- Additional terms at the end of a charter party.
ADMEASUREMENT- The confirmed or official dimensions of a ship.
AFT -In, near, or toward the stern of the vessel.
AGENCY FEE- A fee charged to the ship by the ship's agent, representing payment for services
while the ship was in port. Sometimes called attendance fee.
AHT (Anchor-handling tug) - Moves anchors and tow drilling vessels, lighters and similar.
AHTS (Anchor-handling Tug/Supply) - Combined supply and anchor-handling ship. Seismic ship:
Conducts seismic surveys to map geological structures beneath the sea bed.
AID -Agency for International Development.
ALLISION- The act if striking or collision of a moving vessel against a stationary object.
AID - Agency for International Development
AIMS - American Institute of Merchant Shipping.
AMC -American Maritime Congress.
API -American Petroleum Institute.
AWO -American Waterway Operators. The national trade association for the barge and towing
industry and the shipyards employed in the repair and construction of these craft.
AMIDSHIPS - Generally speaking the word amidships means in the middle portion of a vessel.
ARBITRATION- Method of settling disputes which is usually binding on parties. A clause usually
in a charter party.
---------------------------------------
BACKFREIGHT- The owners of a ship are entitled to payment as freight for merchandise
returned through the fault of either the consignees or the consignors. Such payment, which is
over and above the normal freight, is called backfreight.
BACKHAUL- A deviation to move cargo on the return leg of a voyage for the purpose of
minimizing ballast mileage and thereby reducing transportation costs.
BACKLETTER- Where a seller/shipper issues a 'letter of indemnity' in favour of the carrier in
exchange for a clean bill of lading. May have only a limited value. Example: P & I problems.
BAF- Bunker adjustment factor
BAGGED CARGO- Various kinds of commodities usually packed in sacks or in bags, such as
sugar, cement, milk powder, onion, grain, flour, etc.
BALE CAPACITY- Cubic capacity of a vessels holds to carry packaged dry cargo such as
bales/pallets.
BALLAST - Heavy substances loaded by a vessel to improve stability, trimming, sea-keeping and
to increase the immersion at the propeller. Sea water ballast is commonly' loaded in most vessels
in ballast tanks, positioned in compartments right at the bottom and in some cases on the sides,
called wing tanks. On a tanker, ballast is seawater that is taken into the cargo tanks to submerge
the vessel to a proper trim.
BALLAST BONUS- Compensation for relatively long ballast voyage
BALLAST MOVEMENT- A voyage or voyage leg made without any paying cargo in a vessel's
tanks. To maintain proper stability, trim, or draft, sea water is usually carried during such
movements.
BALLAST TANK- Compartments at the bottom of a ship or on the sides which are filled with
liquids for stability and to make the ship seaworthy. Any shipboard tank or compartment on a
tanker normally used for carrying salt water ballast. When these compartments or tanks are not
connected with the cargo system they are called segregated ballast tanks or systems.
-------------------------------------------
BARE BOAT CHARTER- A charter in which the bare ship is chartered without crew; the
charterer, for a stipulated sum taking over the vessel for a stated period of time, with a minimum
of restrictions; the charterer appoints the master and the crew and pays all running expenses.
See Demise Charter.
BAREBOAT CHARTER- Vessel contract where charterers take over all responsibility for the
operation of the vessel and expenses for a certain period of time.
BARGE -Flat-bottomed boat designed to carry cargo on inland waterways,usually without engines
or crew accommodations. Barges can be lashed together and either pushed or pulled by tugs,
carrying cargo of 60,000 tons or more. Small barges for carrying cargo between ship and shore
are known as lighters.
BARGE ABOARD CATAMARAN - A way of loading cargo into large barges and then in turn
loading the barges into a ship.
BARGE CARRIERS- Ships designed to carry either barges or containers exclusively, or some
variable number of barges and containers simultaneously. Currently this class includes two types
of vessels, the LASH and the SEABEE.
BBB- Before breaking bulk. Refers to freight payments that must be received before discharge of
a vessel commences.
B/d-Barrels per day (measure of petroleum production).
BEAM -The width of a ship. Also called breadth.
BENEFICIAL OWNERSHIP- Designates the owner who receives the benefits or profits from the
operation.
BERTH CARGO- When a liner cargo vessel accepts extra cargo to fill up the empty space
remaining.
BERTH C/P- Term used in a voyage charter party, e.g. vessel shall proceed to Berth 2 at
Falmouth.
BILL OF LADING- A document by which the Master of a ship acknowledges having received in
good order and condition (or the reverse) certain specified goods consigned to him by some
particular shipper, and binds himself to deliver them in similar condition, unless the perils of the
sea, fire or enemies prevent him, to the consignees of the shippers at the point of destination on
their paying him the stipulated freight. A bill of lading specifies the name of the master, the port
and destination of the ship, the goo4s, the consignee, and the rate of freight.
B/L - Bill of Lading
BLACK CARGO- Cargo banned by general cargo workers for some reason. This ban could be
because the cargo is dangerous or hazardous to health.
BLACK GANG - A slang expression referring to the personnel in the engine department aboard
ship.
BLS - Bureau of Labor Statistics, Department of Labor.​


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 فبراير 2007)

B/N- Booking note
BOATSWAIN (BOSUN)- The highest unlicensed rating in the deck department who has
immediate charge of all deck hands and who in turn comes under the direct orders of the master
or chief mate or mate.
BOILERS- Steam generating units used aboard ship to provide steam for propulsion (and) for
heating and other auxiliary purposes.
BOW THRUSTERS - A propeller at the lower sea-covered part of the bow of the ship which turns
at right angles to the fore-and-aft line and thus provides transverse thrust as a manoeuvering aid.
B/p or BOP - Balance of payments.
BREADTH- See Beam
BREAKBULK VESSEL- A general, multipurpose, cargo ship that carriers cargoes of nonuniform
sizes, often on pallets, resulting in labor-intensive loading and unloading; calls at various ports to
pick up different kinds of cargoes.
BREAK BULK- The process of assimilating many small shipments into one large shipment at a
central point so that economies of scale may be achieved; to commence discharge of cargo.
BRIDGE -Used loosely to refer to the navigating section of the vessel where the wheel house and
chart room are located; erected structure amidships or aft or very rarely fore over the main deck
of a ship to accommodate the wheelhouse.
BROKERAGE- Percentage of freight payable to broker (by owners in c/p's) or applicable to sale
or purchase.
BULK -Cargo shipped in loose condition and of a homogeneous nature.Cargoes that are shipped
unpackaged either dry, such as grain and ore, or liquid, such as petroleum products. Bulk service
generally is not provided on a regularly scheduled basis, but rather as needed, on specialized
ships, transporting a specific commodity.
BULK CARRIER- Ship specifically designed to transport vast amounts of cargoes such as sugar,
grain, wine, ore, chemicals, liquefied natural gas; coal and oil. See also LNG Carrier, Tanker,
OBO Ship.
BULKHEAD - A name given to any vertical partition which separates different compartments or
spaces from one another.
BUNKERS- Fuel consumed by the engines of a ship; compartments or tanks in a ship for fuel
storage.
BUOY - A floating object employed as an aid to mariners to mark the navigable limits of channels,
their fairways, sunken dangers, isolated rocks, telegraph cables, and the like; floating devices
fixed in place at sea, lake or river as reference points for navigation or for other purposes.
CABLE SHIP- A specially constructed ship for the laying and repairing of telegraph and telephone
cables across channels, seas, lakes, and oceans.
CABOTAGE -The carriage of goods or passengers for remuneration taken on at one point and
discharged at another point within the territory of the same country.
CABOTAGE POLICIES- Reservation of a country's coastal (domestic) shipping for its own flag
vessels.
CAORF -Computer-Assisted Operations Research Facility: A MarAd R&D facility located at U.S.
Merchant Marine Academy, Kings Point,New York.
CAPESIZE- A vessel too large to pass through the Suez Canal.
CARGO HANDLING- The act of loading and discharging a cargo ship.
CARGO PLAN- A plan giving the quantities and description of the various grades carried in the
ship's cargo tanks, after the loading is completed.
CARGO PREFERENCE- Reserving a portion of a nation's imports and exports to national-flag
vessels.
CARGO RETENTION CLAUSES- Clauses introduced by charterers based on shortage of
delivered cargo because of increased oil prices.
CARRIAGE OF GOODS BY SEA ACT - A law enacted in 1936 covering the transportation of
merchandise by sea to or from ports of the United States and in foreign trades.
CARRIERS- Owners or operators of vessels providing transportation to shippers. The term is also
used to refer to the vessels.
CATAMARAN- A double or treble-hulled vessel constructed in wood, aluminum or reinforced
glass fibre and is also composed of two or three hulls diagonally joined together by various
methods. Normally no ballast is needed to counteract the center buoyancy since it enjoys good
stability at sea.
CATUG -Short for Catamaran Tug. A rigid catamaran tug connected to a barge. When joined
together, they form and look like a single hull of sa ship; oceangoing integrated tug-barge
vessels.
CATWALK - A raised bridge running fore and aft from the midship, and also called "walkway". It
affords safe passage over the pipelines and other deck obstructions.
CBF- Cubic feet
CBM- Cubic metres
CCC -Commodity Credit Corporation.
CCF -Capital Construction Fund: A tax benefit for operators of U.S.-built, U.S.-flag ships in the
U.S. foreign, Great Lakes, or noncontiguous domestic trades, by which taxes may be deferred on
income deposited in a fund to be used for the replacement of vessels.
CDS -Construction Differential Subsidy: A direct subsidy paid to U.S. shipyards building U.S.-flag
ships to offset high construction costs in American shipyards. An amount of subsidy (up to 50
percent) is determined by estimates of construction cost differentials between U.S. and foreign
yards.
CERTIFICATE OF REGISTRY - A document specifying the nation registry of the vessel.
C & F -Cost and Freight
C & I -Cost and Insurance
CHANDLER- A person who deals in the selling of provisions, dried stores,etc.
CHARTERER- The person to whom is given the use of the whole of the carrying capacity of a
ship for the transportation of cargo or passengers to a stated port for a specified time.
CHARTER RATES - The tariff applied for chartering tonnage in a particular trade.
CHARTER PARTY- A contractual agreement between a ship owner and a cargo owner, usually
arranged by a broker, whereby a ship is chartered (hired) either for one voyage or a period of
time.
Chemical tanker - Specially designed for the transport of chemicals.
CHIEF ENGINEER- The senior engineer officer responsible for the satisfactory working and
upkeep of the main and auxiliary machinery and boiler plant on board ship.
CHIEF MATE - The officer in the deck department next in rank to the master; second in command
of a ship. He is next to the master, most especially in the navigation and as far as the deck
department is concerned. The chief mate assumes the position of the Master in his absence.
C.I.F. - Cost, Insurance and Freight: Export term in which the price quoted by the exporter
includes the costs of ocean transportation to the port of destination and insurance coverage.
CLASSIFICATION SOCIETY- Worldwide experienced and reputable societies. which undertake
to arrange inspections and advise on the hull and machinery of a ship. A private organization that
supervises vessels during their construction and afterward, in respect to their seaworthiness, and
the placing of vessels in grades or "classes" according to the society's rules for each particular
type. It is not compulsory by law that a shipowner have his vessel built according to the rules of
any classification society; but in practice, the difficulty in securing satisfactory insurance rates for
an unclassed vessel makes it a commercial obligation.
CLEAN SHIP- Refers to tankers which have their cargo tanks free of traces of dark persistent oils
which remain after carrying crudes and heavy fuel oils.
COA- Contract of affreightment
COASTWISE- Domestic shipping routes along a single coast.
CODE OF LINER CONDUCT (UNCTAD)- A convention drafted under the auspices of the United
Nations Conference on Trade and Development which provides that all shipping traffic between
two foreign countries is to be regulated as far as the quantities of shipments are concerned on the
following percentages -- 40% for owners of the country of origin, 40% for owners of country of
destination, and 20% for owners of the country which is neither the origin nor the destination.
COGSA- Carriage of Goods by Sea
COLLIER- Vessel used for transporting coal.
COLLISION AVOIDANCE SYSTEM- Electronic system commonly used to prevent collisions in
inland navigable waterways.
COLREG -Convention on International Regulations for Preventing Collisions at Sea.
COMBI -Combination passenger/cargo vessel; a vessel specifically designed to carry both
containers and conventional cargoes.
Combined ships - Ships which can carry both liquid and dry bulk cargoes.
COMMISSION- See "Brokerage"
COMMON CARRIER- Holds himself out for hire to the general public. Must post rates and cannot
discriminate against customers whose cargo he is equipped to carry.
COMPLEMENT - The number of officers and crew employed upon a vessel for its safe navigation
and operation.
CONFERENCE- An affiliation of shipowners operating over the same route(s) who agree to
charge uniform rates and other terms of carriage. A conference is "closed" if one can enter only
by the consent of existing members of the conference. It is "open" if anyone can enter by meeting
certain technical and financial standards. Conference members are common carriers.
CONGESTIONS- Port/berth delays
CONSIGNEE - The person to whom cargo is consigned as stated on the bills of lading.
Construction unit - Equipped to assist during offshore construction and maintenance work.
CONSIGNOR- The person named in the bill of lading as the one from whom the goods have
been received for shipment.
CONTAINER- A van, flatrack, open top trailer or other similar trailer body on or into which cargo
is loaded and transported without chassis aboard ocean vessels.; a large rectangular or square
container/box of a strong structure that can withstand continuous rough handling from ship to
shore and back. It opens from one side to allow cargo to be stacked and stowed into it.
CONTAINER SHIP- A ship constructed in such a way that she can easily stack containers near
and on top of each other as well as on deck. A vessel designed to carry standard intermodal
containers enabling efficient loading, unloading, and transport to and from the vessel.
Oceangoing merchant ship designed to transport a unit load of standard-sized containers 8 feet
square and 20 or 40 feet long. The hull is divided into cells that are easily accessible through
large hatches, and more containers can be loaded on deck atop the closed hatches. Loading and
unloading can proceed simultaneously using giant traveling cranes at special berths. Container
ships usually carry in the range of 25,000 to 50,000 deadweight tons. Whereas a general-cargo
ship may spend as much as 70 percent of its life in port loading and discharging cargo, a
container ship can be turned around in 36 hours or less, spending as little as 20 percent of its
time in port. This ship type is the result of American design innovation. Specialized types of
container ships are the LASH and SeaBee which carry floating containers (or "lighters,") and
RoRo ships, which may carry containers on truck trailers.
CONTRACT OF AFFREIGHTMENT (COA)- A service contract under which a ship owner agrees
to transport a specified quantity of fuel products or specialty products, at a specified rate per ton,
between designated loading and discharge ports. This type contract differs from a spot or
consecutive voyage charter in that no particular vessel is. specified.
C/P- Charter Party
CPI -Consumer Price Index.
CREW -The personnel engaged on board ship, excluding the master and officers and the
passengers on passenger ships.
CREW LIST- List prepared by the master of a ship showing the full names, nationality, passport
or discharge book number, rank and age of every officer and crew member engaged on board
that ship. This serves as one of the essential ship's documents which is always requested to be
presented and handed over to the customs and immigration authorities when they board the
vessel on arrival.
CROSS-TRADES- Foreign-to-foreign trade carried by ships from a nation other than the two
trading nations.
CRUDE OIL WASHING- A technique of cleaning tanks in oil tankers.
Cubic capacity - The most important commercial measurement when the intrinsic weight of the
cargo is so low that the ship becomes full without being loaded to the cargo line. Is expressed in
cubic metres or cubic feet.
DANGEROUS CARGO- All substances of an inflammable nature which are liable to spontaneous
combustion either in themselves or when stowed adjacent to other substances and, when mixed
with air, are liable to generate explosive gases or produce suffocation or poisoning or tainting of
foodstuffs.
DANGEROUS LIQUIDS- Liquids giving off inflammable vapors.
DAVITS -Two radial cranes on a ship which hold the lifeboats. They are constructed in such a
way as to lower and lift the lifeboats the easiest way possible and are also unobstructed in case
of an emergency.
DEADFREICHT- Space booked by shipper or charterer on a vessel but not used
DEADFREIGHT FACTOR- Percentage of a ship's carrying capacity that is not utilized.
DEADWEIGHT/DWAT/DWCC- A common measure of ship carrying capacity. The number of tons
(2240 lbs.) of cargo, stores and bunkers that a vessel can transport. It is the difference between
the number of tons of water a vessel displaces "light" and the number of tons it displaces "when
submerged to the 'deep load line'." A vessel's cargo capacity is less than its total deadweight
tonnage. The difference in weight between a vessel when it is fully loaded and when it is empty​


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 فبراير 2007)

تابع 
LASH SHIPS -LASH stand for Lighter Aboard Ship. It is a specialized container ship carrying very
large floating containers, or "lighters." The ship carries its own massive crane, which loads and
discharges the containers over the stern. The lighters each have a capacity of 400 tons and are
stowed in the holds and on deck. While, the ship is at sea with one set of lighters, further sets can
be made ready. Loading and discharge are rapid at about 15 minutes per lighter, no port or dock
facilities are needed, and the lighters can be grouped for pushing by towboats along inland
waterways.
LAY/CAN- Laydays/cancelling
LAYTIME -Time allowed by the shipowner to the voyage charterer or bill of lading holder in which
to load and/or discharge the cargo. It is expressed as a number of days or hours or as a number
of tons per day.
LAY-UP -Temporary cessation of trading of a ship by a shipowner during a period when there is a
surplus of ships in relation to the level of available cargoes. This surplus, known as
overtonnaging, has the effect of depressing freight rates to the extent that some shipowners no
long find it economical to trade their ship, preferring to lay them up until there is a reversal in the
trend.
L/C- Letter of credit
LESS THAN CONTAINER LOAD- A consignment of cargo which is inefficient to fill a shipping
container. It is grouped with other consignments for the same destination in a container at a
container freight station.
LIFEBOAT- A specially constructed double ended boat which can withstand heavy, rough seas.
LIFEBOAT DRILL- The master of every vessel is bound by international law to make the officers,
crew and passengers adequately acquainted with the procedures of lowering and the use of
lifeboats in case of emergency.
LIGHT DISPLACEMENT TONNAGE- The weight of a ship's hull, machinery, equipment and
spares.This is often the basis on which ships are paid for when purchased for scrapping. The
difference between the loaded displacement and light displacement is the ship's deadweight.
LIGHTER- General name for a broad, flat-bottomed boat used in transporting cargo between a
vessel and the shore. The distinction between a lighter and a barge is more in the manner of use
than in equipment. The term "lighter" refers to a short haul, generally in connection with loading
and unloading operations of vessels in harbor while the term "barge" is more often used when the
cargo is being carried to its destination over a long distance.
LIGHTER ABOARD SHIP- An ocean ship which carries barges. These barges are loaded with
cargo, often at a variety of locations, towed to the ocean ship, sometimes referred to as the
mother ship, and lifted or, in some cases, floated on board. After the ocean crossing, the barges
are off-loaded and towed to their various destinations. The ocean ship then receives a further set
of barges which have been assembled in readiness. This concept was designed to eliminate the
need for specialized port equipment and to avoid transshipment with its consequent extra cost.
LIGHTERAGE- Charge for conveying cargo by lighters or barges.
LIGHTERING- Conveying cargo with another vessel known as a lighter from ship to shore, or vice
versa.
LIEN- Retention of property until outstanding dept is paid
LINER -A cargo-carrying ship which is operated between scheduled,advertised ports of loading
and discharge on a regular basis.
LINER SERVICE- Vessels operating on fixed itineraries or regular schedules and established
rates available to all shippers. The freight rates which are charged are based on the shipping
company's tariff or if the company is a member of a liner conference, the tariff of that conference.
LLOYD'S REGISTER OF SHIPPING -British classification society.
LNG -Liquefied Natural Gas, or a carrier of LNG.
LNG CARRIER - Liquefied natural gas carrier, perhaps the most sophisticated of all commercial
ships. The cargo tanks are made of a special aluminum alloy and are heavily insulated to carry
natural gas in its liquid state at a temperature of -2850F. The LNG ship costs about twice as much
as an oil tanker of the same size.
LOAD FACTOR- Percentage of cargo or passengers carried e.g. 4000 tons carried on a vessel of
10000 capacity has a load factor of 40%
LOAD LINE - The line on a vessel indicating the maximum depth to which that vessel can sink
when loaded with cargo. Also known as marks.
LOADED LEG - Subdivision of a ship's voyage during which the ship is carrying cargo.
LOF- Lloyds open form
LOI- Letter of indemnity
LONG TON- 2,240 pounds.
LOOKOUT -A member of the crew stationed on the forecastle, or on the bridge, whose duty it is
to watch for any dangerous objects or for any other vessels heaving into sight.
LPG -Liquefied Petroleum Gas, or a carrier of LPG.
LSA -Liner Shipping Agreements.
LT- Long Ton = 1016.05 kilogram
L/T -Long tons (2,240 lbs.).
LUMPSUM FREIGHT- Money paid to shipper for charter of a ship (or portion) up to stated limit
irrespective of quantity of cargo
MAIN DECK- The main continuous deck of a ship running from fore to aft; the principle deck; the
deck from which the freeboard is determined.
MANIFEST -A document containing a full list of the ship's cargo, extracted from the bills of lading.
MANNING SCALES- The minimum number of officers and crew members that can be engaged
on a ship to be considered as sufficient hands with practical ability to meet every possible
eventuality at sea.
DECK DEPARTMENT
LICENSED
MASTER (CAPTAIN)
- Highest officer aboard ship. Oversees all ship operations. Keeps ships records. Handles
accounting and bookkeeping. Takes command of vessel in inclement weather and in crowded or
narrow waters. Handles communications. Receives and implements instructions from home
office.
FIRST MATE (CHIEF MATE)
- In charge of four to eight watch. Directly responsible for all deck operations (cargo storage and
handling, deck maintenance deck supplies). Assigns and checks deck department overtime.
Ship's medical officer.
SECOND MATE
-In charge of twelve to four watch. Ships navigation officer. Keeps charts (maps) up to date and
monitors navigation equipment on bridge.
THIRD MATE
-In charge of eight to twelve watch. Makes sure emergency survival equipment (lifeboats, life
rings, etc.) are in order. Assists other officers as directed.
ENGINE DEPARTMENT
LICENSED
CHIEF ENGINEER
- Head of engineer department. Keeps records of all engine parts and repairs. Generally tends to
the functioning of all mechanical equipment on ship.Calculates fuel and water consumption and
requirements.Coordinates operations with shoreside port engineer.
FIRST ASSISTANT ENGINEER
- In charge of four to eight watch. Usually works from eight to four handling engine maintenance.
Assigns duties to unlicensed personnel and monitors and records overtime. Consults with Chief
regarding work priorities.
SECOND ASSISTANT ENGINEER
- In charge of twelve to four watch. On steam vessels has responsibility for the boilers, on diesels,
the evaporators and the auxiliary equipment.
THIRD ASSISTANT ENGINEER
- In charge of eight to twelve watch. Maintains lighting fixtures. Repairs malfunctioning
accessories in living quarters. Assist other engineers as directed.
DECK DEPARTMENT
UNLICENSED
BOATSWAIN (BOSUN)
- Receives working orders for deck gang from chief mate and passes them onto AB's and
ordinaries. Tantamount to foreman, he is on deck directly supervising maintenance operations.
SHIPS CHAIRMAN (SHOP STEWARD)
- In charge of union business for unlicensed personnel. Handles grievances.
ABLE SEAMEN (AB)
- Stand watch, during which they steer the vessel, stand lookout, assist the mate on watch and
make rounds of the ship to insure that all is in order. They also tie up and untie the vessel to and
from the dock and maintain the equipment on deck.
ORDINARY SEAMAN (OS)
- An apprentice AB, assists AB's bosun, and officers, keeps facilities clean.
ENGINE DEPARTMENT
UNLICENSED
PUMPMAN AND ELECTRICIAN - QUALIFIED MEMBERS OF THE
ENGINE DEPARTMENT (Q.M.E.D.)
-Trained in all crafts necessary to engine maintenance (welding, refrigeration, lathe operation, die
casting,electricity, pumping, water purification, oiling,evaluating engine gauges, etc.) Usually
watchstanders but on some ships day workers.
PUMPMAN (TANKERS)
-Operates pumps and discharges petroleum products.Maintains and repairs all cargo handling
equipment.
EQUIPMENT (LINERS)
- Maintains and repairs cargo handling equipment and also cargo with special handling
characteristics.
WIPERS
- Apprentice QMED. Cleans engine room. Assists officers and QMED's.
STEWARD DEPARTMENT
CHIEF STEWARD
-Orders food. Prepares menus. Assists chief cook in food preparation.
COOK AND BAKER (CHIEF COOK)
- Cooks and bakes.
STEWARD ASSISTANT
-Clean galley and mess halls, set tables, prepare salads,clean living quarters.
RADIO DEPARTMENT
RADIO OPERATOR
- Maintains and monitors radio, sends and receives messages. Often maintains electronic
navigation equipment.
MARITIME ADMINISTRATION (MARAD )- Oversees subsidy programs to the United States
Merchant Marine.Assigns routes to subsidized liners.
MARITIME LIEN- A claim which attaches to the res, i.e., the ship,. freight, or cargo.
MARITIME SUBSIDY BOARD (MSB)- A branch within the Maritime Administration which deals
with Operating Differential Subsidy and Construction Differential Subsidy.
MARPOL 73/78- The International Convention for the Prevention of Pollution from Ships, 1973,
as modified by the Protocol of 1978.
MASTHEAD LIGHT- A white light positioned over the fore and aft centerline of the vessel.
MIB -Marine Index Bureau.
MFN -Most Favored Nation.
MINILAND BRIDGE -The process of taking inland cargo bound for export to the coast by rail and
loading it directly to the ship.
MIRAID -Maritime Institute for Research and Industrial Development.
MIXED SHIPMENT- A shipment consisting of more than one commodity, articles described under
more than one class or commodity rate item in a tariff.
MICROBRIDGE- A system of through rates and service offered by a carrier for cargo shipments
from any inland U.S. location to a port, by sea to a foreign port and finally overland to foreign
inland destination.
MOA- Memorandum of agreement
MODU -Mobile Offshore Drilling Unit.​


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 فبراير 2007)

MOORING LINE -A cable or line to tie up a ship.
MORTGAGE- Loan issued against some security
MSB -Maritime Subsidy Board.
M/T -Metric tons (2,250 lbs.).
MTC -Maritime Transport Committee, OECD
MULTIPURPOSE SHIP- Any ship capable of carrying different types of cargo which require
different methods of handling. There are several types of ships falling into this category, for
example, ships which can carry roll on/roll off cargo together with containers
NATIONAL CARGO BUREAU- A private organization having representatives throughout the main
harbors in the U.S. It is empowered to inspect cargoes of a hazardous nature and issue
certificates which are automatically approved by the Coast Guard.
NATIONAL FLAG -The flag carried by a ship to show her nationality.
NEOBULK -Shipments consisting entirely of units of a single commodity,such as cars, lumber, or
scrap metal.
NET CAPACITY- The number of tons of cargo which a vessel can carry when loaded in salt water
to her summer freeboard marks. Also called cargo carrying capacity, cargo deadweight, useful
deadweight.
NATIONAL CARGO BUREAU- A private organization having representatives throughout the main
harbors in the U.S. It is empowered to inspect cargoes of a hazardous nature and issue
certificates which are automatically approved by the Coast Guard.
NATIONAL FLAG -The flag carried by a ship to show her nationality.
NEOBULK- Shipments consisting entirely of units of a single commodity,such as cars, lumber, or
scrap metal.
NET CAPACITY- The number of tons of cargo which a vessel can carry when loaded in salt water
to her summer freeboard marks. Also called cargo carrying capacity, cargo deadweight, useful
deadweight.
NET TONNAGE- Equals gross tonnage minus deductions for space occupied by crew
accommodations, machinery, navigation equipment and bunkers.It represents space available for
cargo (and passengers). Canal tolls are based on net (registered) tonnage.
NON-CONFERENCE LINE- A shipping line which operates on a route served by a liner
conference but which is not a member of that conference.
NONCONTIGUOUS- Domestic shipping routes serving Alaska and non-continental U.S. States
and territories.
NOR- Notice of readiness
NORSKE VERITAS- Norwegian classification society.
NRT -Net registered tons. This tonnage is frequently shown on ship registration papers; it
represents the volumetric area available for cargo at 100 cubic feet = 1 ton. It often is used by
port and canal authorities as a basis for charges.
NVO -Non-vessel-operating common carrier, a ships agent, conducts business for the ship but
does not operate the vessel.
OBO- Ore/bulk/oil vessel
OBO SHIP- A multipurpose ship that can carry ore, heavy dry bulk goods and oil. Although more
expensive to build, they ultimately are more economical because they can make return journeys
with cargo rather than empty as single-purpose ships often must.
OCEAN WAYBILL- A document, issued by a shipping line to a shipper which serves as a receipt
for the goods and evidence of the contract carriage.
ODS -Operating Differential Subsidy: A direct subsidy paid to U.S.-flag operators to offset the
high operating cost of U.S.-flag ships when compared to foreign-flag counterparts.
OECD -Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development. The Maritime Transport
Committee is part of this organization.
OFF-HIRE CLAUSE -In a time charter, the owner is entitled to a limited time for his vessel to be
off hire until such time as the vessel may be repaired or dry-docked.
OFFICER -Any of the licensed members of the ship's complement.
OFF-LOAD- Discharge of cargo from a ship.
Offshore service vessels - Special vessels employed in exploration for, development of or
continuous production of, subsea oil and gas.
OILER -An unlicensed member of the engine room staff who oils and greases bearings and
moving parts of the main engine and auxiliaries. Most of this work is now done automatically and
the oiler merely insures it operates correctly.
OIL RECORD BOOK- A book or log kept by the master of an oil tanker wherein every discharge
or escape of oil is recorded.
OIL TANKER- A ship designed for the carriage of oil in bulk, her cargo space consisting of
several or many tanks. Tankers load their cargo by gravity from the shore or by shore pumps and
discharge using their own pumps.
OPEN RATES- Pricing systems that are flexible and not subject to conference approval. Usually
applied to products in which tramps are substituted for liners.
OPEN REGISTRY- A term used in place of "flag of convenience" or "flag of necessity" to denote
registry in a country which offers favorable tax, regulatory, and other incentives to ship owners
from other nations.
ORE CARRIER- A large ship designed to be used for the carnage of ore.Because of the high
density of ore, ore carriers have a relatively high center of gravity to prevent them being still when
at sea, that is, rolling heavily with possible stress to the hull.
ORE-BULK-OIL CARRIER- A large multi-purpose ship designed to carry cargoes wither of ore or
other bulk commodities or oil so as to reduce the time the ship would be in ballast if restricted to
one type of commodity. This type of ship is sometimes called bulk-oil carrier.
ORE-OIL CARRIER- A ship designed to carry either ore or oil in bulk.
ORDINARY SEAMAN - A deck crew member who is subordinate to the Able Bodied Seamen.
OVERTONNAGING- A situation where there are too many ships generally or in a particular trade
for the level of available cargoes.
PALLET -A flat tray, generally made of wood but occasionally of steel, on which goods
particularly those in boxes, cartons or bags, can be stacked. Its purpose is to facilitate the
movement of such goods, mainly by the use of forklift trucks.
PANAMAX- A vessel designed to be just small enough to transit the Panama Canal
PASSENGER SHIP- A passenger ship that its authorized to carry over twelve passengers.
PER CONTAINER RATE- Rates and/or changes on shipments transported in containers or
trailers and rated on the basis of the category of the container or trailer.
PERSONAL FLOATATION DEVICE- Approved floats meant as life preservers and carried on
board American ships.
P & I- Protection and indemnity insurance
PILOT -A person who is qualified to assist the master of a ship to navigate when entering or
leaving a port.
PILOTAGE- The act carried out by a pilot of assisting the master of a ship in navigation when
entering or leaving a port. Sometimes used to define the fee payable for the services of a pilot.
PILOTAGE DUES -A fee payable by the owner or operator of a ship for the services of a pilot.
This fee is normally based on the ship's tonnage.
PILOT HOUSE- The enclosed space on the navigating bridge from which a ship is controlled
when under way.
P.L. 480- Agricultural Trade Development and Assistance Act of 1954.
P.L. 664- Mandates that 50 percent of government impelled cargoes be carried under U.S. flag.
Known as the 50/50 shipping law.
PMA -Pacific Maritime Association.
POOLING- The sharing of cargo or the profit or loss from freight by member lines of a liner
conference. Pooling arrangements do not exist in all conferences.
PORT CIP- Contracts with berth CIP. NOR can be given when within commercial limits of the port
POST-PANAMAX- A vessel to wide to pass through the Panama Canal.
PR-17 -Public Resolution which requires that U.S. Government financed cargoes (Eximbank)
must be shipped 100% in U.S. flag ships, but that the requirement may be waived up to 50% in
some cases.
PREAMBLE- Introduction to a Charter Party
PRODUCT CARRIER- A tanker which is generally below 70,000 deadweight tons and used to
carry refined oil products from the refinery to the consumer. In many cases, four different grades
of oil can be handled simultaneously.
Production unit - Equipped to extract petroleum, e.g. oil production ship.
PROFORMA ACC- Estimated account
PROPANE CARRIER- A ship designed to carry propane in liquid form. The propane is carried in
tanks within the holds; it remains in liquid form by means of pressure and refrigeration. Such
ships are also suitable for the carriage of butane.
PSV (Platform Supply Vessel) - Carries supplies to drilling units or installations during field development
or production.
PUMPMAN- A rating who tends to the pumps of an oil tanker.
PURSER -A ship's officer who is in charge of accounts, especially on a passenger ship.
QUALIFIED MEMBER OF THE ENGINE DEPARTMENT(OMED) - Unlicensed members of the
engine department who attend to a fully automated engine room.
OUARTERMASTER/HELMSMAN -An able-bodied seamen entrusted with the steering of a
vessel.
QUARTERS -Accommodations.
RADIO OPERATOR- An officer who operates and controls the shipboard communication
equipment.
RECAP- Recapitulation of the terms and conditions agreed​


----------



## riad_z3 (9 فبراير 2007)

جديدكم احسن بإذن الله


----------



## أبو عثمان (11 فبراير 2007)

*هذا زورق للصهاينة بدون قبطان*

إليكم أخر ما صنع الإحتلال الصهيوني زورق حربي بدون قبطان بدنا مين يصنع مثله
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0-wKhtJfVI


----------



## الرفاعي (15 فبراير 2007)

*شكر*

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## مهندس بالفطره (16 فبراير 2007)

*شي رائع*

شكرا اخوي ابو عثمان على المشاركه الجميله 

وانشاء الله تكون زورق يمشي بالبر :81:


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 فبراير 2007)

*مجموعه كتب ممتازه فى علم الهندسه البحريه وهندسه الشواطى .*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
مجموعه كتب ممتازه فى علم الهندسه البحريه وهندسه الشواطى
الكاتب الاخ محب الله ورسوله 

وانا جمعتها هنا لتسهيل البحث وعدم تكرار المواضيع .​
******************************************************************************
*************************** 
**************
***​
Principles of Yacht Design, 2nd Edition
17.1 MB

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42371



Steam Plant Operations
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42237



Handbook of Natural Gas Transmission and Processing

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42145


Corrosion and Protection 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42126


Piping and Pipeline Engineering

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=40097


Fundamentals of Fluid Mechanics - 4th edition 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=40133


Design And Installation Of Marine Pipelines

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=40039


Ship Stability for Masters and Mates, Fifth Edition

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42574


Introduction to Naval Architecture

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42557


Practical Design of Ships and Other Floating Structures

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42462


Linear Water Waves
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=39524


Sea Level Change - Studies in Geophysics

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36865


The Interaction of Ocean Waves and Wind

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32295


Oil Well Fires

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30127

Oil Extraction and Analysis

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30118

The Interaction of Ocean Waves and Wind2

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=29897

Guide to Ship Repair Estimates

Ship Construction, Fifth Edition
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28824


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 فبراير 2007)

*تابع مجموعه الكتب البحريه .*

كتب للاخ المهندس / كمال محمد .....( http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33881 )

Pipelines & Risers
http://rapidshare.de/files/20852609/...and_Risers.rar

Advanced Blowout & Well Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/20887425/..._Con trol.rar


Shale Shakers & Drilling Fluid Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906792/...id_Systems.rar


Marine Auxilliary Machinery
http://rapidshare.de/files/21101172/...__7th_ed._.rar


----------



## أهل الحديث (22 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله ماشــاء الله
جهود أكثر من رائعه تستحق الثناء والتقدير 
سأساهم معكم ان شاء الله بما أصل اليه من كتب فى مجال الهندسه البحريه
دمتم دومآ بخير وتقدم


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 فبراير 2007)

والحمد لله كده فى موضوع واحد فقط سوف اضيفه بأذن الله .. مشكور اخى محب


----------



## أهل الحديث (22 فبراير 2007)

Design And Installation Of Marine Pipelines 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=353336


----------



## أهل الحديث (22 فبراير 2007)

Marine Auxiliary Machinery, Seventh Edition 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=305998


----------



## أهل الحديث (22 فبراير 2007)

Introduction to Marine Engineering, Second Edition
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=353340


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 فبراير 2007)

مبارك اخى العزيز محب الله ورسوله منتظرين مساهماتك الرائعه .. انا عارف ان المجال ده الكتب فيه قليله ولكن زاد اسراء من مشاركاتك معنا .


----------



## أهل الحديث (22 فبراير 2007)

The Basics of Oil Spill Cleanup, Second Edition 
By Merv Fingas 
Publisher: CRC 
Number Of Pages: 256 
Publication Date: 2000-09-28 
Sales Rank: 1280138 
ISBN / ASIN: 1566705371 

The revised and expanded edition of a bestseller, Basics of Oil Spill Cleanup, Second Edition provides the tools for remediating the on-and off-shore oil spills that can threaten sensitive coastal habitats. The Second Edition includes a new chapter highlighting the effects of oil on the environment and wildlife and a glossary of technical terms. It covers the different techniques required based on the type of oil spilled and the environmental circumstances involved in the spill. Organizations can use this book to stay prepared

http://gigapedia.org/redirect.id:0a00c7c71c062d61c798c684c7fa3872.url
or
http://gigapedia.org/redirect.id:2cf3ad6f3e14be6a5d23c103b27d7b84.url
or
http://gigapedia.org/redirect.id:462ec0da05f87952591cbe8a49a5b018.url​


----------



## مهندس بالفطره (25 فبراير 2007)

*جهد تستحق كل الشكر عليه*

شكــرا اخي محب على مشاركاتك الرائعه 
بانتظار المزيد بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## سميرة محمد محمد (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 مارس 2007)

*Manufacturing Tolerance Effects on Ship Rudder*

Manufacturing Tolerance Effects on Ship Rudder
Performance







الرابط

http://www.ms.northropgrumman.com/PDFs/TRJ2004/04SS_Hackett.pdf​


----------



## مهندس بالفطره (14 مارس 2007)

ششششششششكراااااا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## X_MIX_X (15 مارس 2007)

الف الف شكر يابشمهندس ماهر
مجموعة كتب قيمة جدا .. ومجهود رائع في التجميع
ربنا يخليك او عندك بي دي اف لل general arrangement
في مراكب drilling,general cargo and deredger
او اي واحدة فيهم يابشمهندس


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 مارس 2007)

X_MIX_X قال:


> الف الف شكر يابشمهندس ماهر
> مجموعة كتب قيمة جدا .. ومجهود رائع في التجميع
> ربنا يخليك او عندك بي دي اف لل general arrangement
> في مراكب drilling,general cargo and deredger
> او اي واحدة فيهم يابشمهندس



----------------------------
عينى ليك اخى الكريم بس استنا شويه اليومين دول معلش عندى شويه شغل كتير .. 5 ايام كده بأذن الله


----------



## X_MIX_X (19 مارس 2007)

ربنا يخليك لينا يابشمهندس والله نفسي اتعرف عليك ياباشا
ع العموم انا اسمي محمد في هندسة بحرية جامعة اسكندرية


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 مارس 2007)

GGuide for the Structural Design of Oil
Tankers
Effective from 1 January 2004​
****************************************************************





الرابط ....................................,,

http://www.rina.org:80/UploadedFiles/Guidelines Oil Tankers.pdf


----------



## دعيج (29 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخوي المهندس ماهر ,,,والله يكثر من امثالك ... وهذا ليس بغريب عليك 
اسأل الله لك التوفيق والنجاح في الدنيا والاخره....


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 مارس 2007)

دعيج قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخوي المهندس ماهر ,,,والله يكثر من امثالك ... وهذا ليس بغريب عليك
> اسأل الله لك التوفيق والنجاح في الدنيا والاخره....



----------------
الف شكر عزيزى بارك الله فيك :55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 مارس 2007)

عزيزى X_MIX_X والله لم يحالفنى البحث فيما تريد ولكن ارجوا منك التوضيح اكتر يعنى الموضوع ومتعلقاته وهكذا وان شاء الله احاول مره اخرى


----------



## اضواء (29 مارس 2007)

*احتار دليلى ...........،*

من فضلك انا طالبة بالهندسة البحرية ابحث عن موضوع مناسب لحلقة بحث كجزء من مشروع التخرج.ارجو المساعدة



اضواء قال:


> من فضلك انا طالبة بالهندسة البحرية ابحث عن موضوع مناسب لحلقة بحث كجزء من مشروع التخرج.ارجو المساعدة


..................................
اهلا وسهلا نورتى المنتدى ... الاخت اضواء ...
ممكن تساعدينى وتعطينى فكره او لمحه عما تريدى ان تشتغلى فيه فى مشروعك علشان اقدر افيدك .



Eng-Maher قال:


> ..................................
> اهلا وسهلا نورتى المنتدى ... الاخت اضواء ...
> ممكن تساعدينى وتعطينى فكره او لمحه عما تريدى ان تشتغلى فيه فى مشروعك علشان اقدر افيدك .


شكرا جداعلى سرعة الاستجابة.اود ان اوضح بعض النقاط:
في الجامعة التي ادرس بها مشروع التخرج بالنسبة لقسم الهندسة البحرية ينقسم الى جزئين 1-بحث في موضوع جديد يختص بالهندسة البحرية 2-الجزء الاخر مشروع للتخرج مثل باقي الاقسام.
بالنسبة للجزء الاول هو ما اود من حضراتكم اقتراح موضوعات بالنسبة له.
نحن نعمل في الموضوع كفريق مكون من اثنين واقترحنا على المشرف بعض الموضوعات مثل "marine piping system"ولكنه رفضه معللا بانه موضوع قديم.
والان نحاول البحث عن"Improving Machinery Reliability"ولكني اشعر انه موضوع اكبر من ان يناقش في presentation .
علما بان الموعد المحدد للعرض شهر ديسمبر2007 ويعتبر امامي الكثير من الوقت وانا لازلت في مرحلة اختيار الموضوع.
ارجو ان لا اكون اطلت عليكم.ولكم جزيل الشكر

طيب اختى العزيزه .....,,
انا فهمت ماذاتريدى ...... ها اقترح عليكى كام موضوعات مهمه جدا ومعظم المهندسين البحرين لا يهتموا بها ...
1- الفكره الاولى اختيار موضوع بحثى عن طروق السلامه البحريه وكيفيه الاهتمام بها ..
1-أ. احتواء الحريق الناتج من الماكينات الدواره ( اسبابه , خطورته , تفاديه ) وكيفيه احتوائه لكى لايغرق السفينه ..
1-ب. الصيانه الدوريه والاهتمام بتغير القطع التالفه وكيفيه اتخاذ الاجرأت اللازمه لكى لا تقف السفينه فى عرض البحر .
1-ج.- عمل دراسه فى حاله الغرق للسفينه والاهتمام بأنقاذ اكبر عدد من السائحين بأسلوب هندسى يعتمد على السهوله والسرعه واختصار الوقت فى عمليه الانقاذ .
----------------------
2- اختيار موضوع عن ربط الكمبيوتر ب الهندسه البحريه عرض الموضوع بصفه عامه ثم تناول جزء واحد منه والقيام بشرحه ب التفصيل والرسومات والمعنى الهندسى له (برامج او هارد وير ).
--------------------------
3- دراسه انواع الوقود الذى سيستخدم عوضا عن الديزل والبنزين اى دراسه MARINE SOLAR ENERGY..
---------------------------------------
4- دراسه المعدات كل المعدات التى تكون على ظهر السفينه MAIN DECK ..مثل الاوناش والروافع . وماكينه المستخدمه فى عمليه الارساء ............وهكذا ..
**********************************************************
هذه كلها افكار مشاريع ممكن تشتغلى فيها وكمان ملائمه لكى بشكل جيد بعيدا عن الشحم والزيت . واى حاجه تانيه انا موجود بأذن الله .

لك سيدي جزيل الشكر.الموضوعات فعلا ثرية بالمعلومات ولكن انا تواجهني مشكلة:- القسم كان يحتفل العام الحالي بمرور خمسة وعشرون عاما على الملتقى السنوي للطلبة وموضوعي سيتم مناقشته في الملتقى السادس والعشرون ومعظم المواضيع تم مناقشتها بالفعل الاعوام الماضية ولا تقلق سيدي العزيز من تعرضي للشحم والزيت فشريكي في البحث زميل شاب تطوع بتحمل مشاق الشحم والزيت .
كما احب ان اوضح انني وهو الاوائل على الدفعة و نبغي موضوع متميز وهنا تأتي الحيرة. وشكرا

ه>ه مجموعة قيمة من الكتب الهندسية وصلتني عن طريق البريد الخاص واود ان اشارككم الاستفادة . وارجوا ان اكون وضعته بالشكل الصحيح

الكاتب الاخ -marine -die
الاخت العزيزة اضواء الهندسه البحريه مليئه بالمواضع الهامه والشيقه وانا اقترح عليكى عده مواضيع منها 
1-معالجه مياه الصرف الصحى والمخلفات الادميه على ظهر السفينة Sewage Treatment Systems for the Marine and Offshore Industriesاو منصات البترول
2- نظام تحليه مياه البحر واستخدامها لاغراض الشرب والاغراض المختلفه على ظهر السفينه 
Distilled water systems 
اذا اردتى المزيد يمكنك ان تطلبى مرة اخرى


----------



## مهند المناصير (2 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعده في موقع او اي شئ يوضح تصميم البانطونات وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أبريل 2007)

مهند المناصير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو المساعده في موقع او اي شئ يوضح تصميم البانطونات وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء



**************************
وضح اكثر لكى افيدك


----------



## marine_eng (3 أبريل 2007)

i think he talk about pontoons


----------



## marine_eng (3 أبريل 2007)

http://www.pontoons.com/construction/
i hope it may help u


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (3 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذا ...............................


----------



## m_m (4 أبريل 2007)

Eng-Maher قال:


> طرق انزال وتجميع pipes تحت سطح الماء ب رسومات ث الابعاد الرابط .......................... :
> http://www.intsok.no/PHP/index.php?id=3936&download=1
> مع تحياتى .
> 
> من فضلك الرابط لا يعمل.


----------



## اضواء (4 أبريل 2007)

شكرا للمساعدة


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أبريل 2007)

Practical Design of Ships and Other Floating Structures

Summary:
This proceedings contains the papers presented at The 8th International Symposium on Practical Design of Ships and Other Floating Structures held in China in September 2001 - the first PRADS of the 21st Century.


The overall aim of PRADS symposia is to advance the design of ships and other floating structures as a professional discipline and science by exchanging knowledge and promoting discussion of relevant topics in the fields of naval architecture and marine and offshore engineering. In line with the aim, in welcoming the new era, this Symposium is intended to increase international co-operation and give a momentum for the new development of design and production technology of ships and other floating structures for efficiency, economy, safety, and environmental production.


The main themes of this Symposium are Design Synthesis, Production, Hydrodynamics, Structures and Materials of Ships and Floating Systems. Proposals for over 270 papers from 26 countries and regions within the themes were received for PRADS 2001, and about 170 papers were accepted for presentation at the symposium. With the high quality of the proposed papers the Local Organising Committee had a difficult task to make a balanced selection and to control the total number of papers for fitting into the allocated time schedule approved by the Standing Committee of PRADS.

Volume I covers design synthesis, production and part of hydrodynamics. Volume II contains the rest of hydrodynamics, and 
structures and materials

mihd.net​


----------



## marine_eng (17 أبريل 2007)

thx محب الله ورسوله


----------



## m.hassanin (24 أبريل 2007)

بصراحة نفخر بوجود اشخاص محترمين في منتدانا منتدى المهندسين العرب قسم بحرية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ليث عبد اللطيف عبد (6 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ ماهر على معلوماته القيمه حول موضوع انزال وتجميع انابيب الماء واشكر الجزيل لمدير المنتدى والاخوة الاعضاء
د


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 مايو 2007)

كل الشكر لكم انتم من غيركم لم يكن هناك قسم للهندسه البحريه .. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله .


----------



## ليث عبد اللطيف عبد (8 مايو 2007)

نتمنى زياده وتطوير هذا النشاط الحيوي المهم في العالم وخصوصا ان العالم اليوم الان يهتم كثيرا الى هذه الواسطة من النقل دعائنا لكم


----------



## hady511 (9 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
أخي م.ماهر
جميع الروابط التي آخرها owner لاتعمل (الرجاء التأكد)
وشكرا جزيلا لك على مجهودك ,, جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hady511 (9 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
معلش حتى لو بدي ثقل عليكم
لكن هل يمكن أن تدلوني على كتاب أو موقع يتحدث عن أرصفة بحرية معدنية (أو مواقع لأرصفة منفذة)
وشكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 مايو 2007)

ان شاء الله جارى البحث اخى hady511


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 مايو 2007)

ب النسبه الى الروابط قد فات عليها زمن حينئذ تفصل من الموقع المضيف


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 مايو 2007)

ليث عبد اللطيف عبد قال:


> نتمنى زياده وتطوير هذا النشاط الحيوي المهم في العالم وخصوصا ان العالم اليوم الان يهتم كثيرا الى هذه الواسطة من النقل دعائنا لكم



********************
مشكور اخى عبد اللطيف و ب التوفيق ان شاء الله :12:


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

مـشـكور والله يخليك


----------



## Eyncom (15 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

وجدت لكم قناه خاصه بالبحريه وهي تعتبر اول قناه بحريه في العالم على حسب ماتقوله القناه 
القناه على قمر الهوتبيرد Marine Biz TV 

التردد :H 11013

موقع القناة على الأنترنت www.marinebiztv.com


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 يونيو 2007)

*للبحرين تصميم بسيط لأسرع سفن نوع (high-speed Monohulls).*

للبحرين تصميم بسيط لأسرع سفن نوع (HIGH-SPEED MONOHULLS).






----------------------
Abstract 
This presentation discusses the hydrodynamic evolution of the three basic monohull forms; describes their upper limits of non-dimensional speeds; defines their relative transport efficiencies and useful load fractions; and finally defines the geometric and operational characteristics of a unique displacement type hull that has a maximum speed of 50 knots ,a transport efficiency nearly twice that of existing 50 knot craft and meets the suggested operational requirements for a high-speed sea- lift ship. Most of this presentation is based upon first principles of naval architecture. Also, since high speed and high sea state usually have an adversarial relationship, the results of recent model studies at the Davidson Laboratory, Stevens Institute of Technology, will be presented that demonstrate the beneficial effects of active controls in making these conditions compatible. Again, this discussion will be based upon first principles of dynamics. ​
الرابط

http://www.sname.org/newsletter/Savitskyreport.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 يونيو 2007)

*للبحرين موضوع جميل (Loads and Responses in Waves).*

للبحرين موضوع جميل (Loads and Responses in Waves).

الرابط ..................................:

http://www.diva-portal.org/diva/getDocument?urn_nbn_se_kth_diva-91-1__fulltext.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 يونيو 2007)

*للبحرين كل شىء عن (LNG Carriers) موضوع قوى جدا.*

للبحرين كل شىء عن (LNG Carriers) موضوع قوى جدا.​







الرابط .........................................:

http://www.cabrilloport.ene.com/final/Volume I/2_Project Description.pdf


----------



## marine_eng (26 يونيو 2007)

مواضيعك كلها روعه يا بشمهندس ماهر انا كنت سمعت مرة انك خريج هندسه بحريه صح الكلام دة ولا ايه وياريت تعرفنا بنفسك شويه علشان انتا شوقتنا للتعرف على صاحب المواضيع القيمه والمتميزه دى


----------



## marine_eng (26 يونيو 2007)

يابشمهندس ماهر بصفتك احد المشر فين فى المنتدى ياريت تعملوا قسم خاص للهندسه البحريه بدل ما الموضيع تايهه ومتبعتره كده يمين وشمال دانتوا عاملين قسم لميكاتر ونكس وطيران مستخسر ين تعملوا قسم لبحريه بدل مانتوا مشحطتينا كدا ياريت تلموا القسم ده بدل ماهو تايه فى وسط ميكانيكا بالشكل دة مش كفايه انوا مجرد موضوع مثبت عن الهندسه البحريه لازم يبقى قسم مستقل ومرجع لكل المهتمين بالهندسه البحريه مع الشكر


----------



## marine_eng (26 يونيو 2007)

بصراحه موضوع جامد وكمان المقارنه بين انواع البدن المختلفه بالمعادلات جامد بردو شكرااا ليك يا مظبتنا


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 يونيو 2007)

اى خدمه وياريت نساعد بعض فى الموضوعات المشابه .. مشكور مارين انج


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 يونيو 2007)

ماشى اخى مارين انا معاك وبأذن الله نرفع هذا الموضوع للادراه بس انت اول واحد يطلب كدا يعنى انت نبهتينى لذلك 
شكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 يونيو 2007)

marine_eng قال:


> مواضيعك كلها روعه يا بشمهندس ماهر انا كنت سمعت مرة انك خريج هندسه بحريه صح الكلام دة ولا ايه وياريت تعرفنا بنفسك شويه علشان انتا شوقتنا للتعرف على صاحب المواضيع القيمه والمتميزه دى



----------------------------
اشكرك اخى كتير فعلا انا مهندس بحرى ... وسنى 32 عام وبحب المجال بتاعنا دا جدا وشكرا على التفاعل .:55:


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 يونيو 2007)

LNG Carriers اسف ما هو هذا الشئ ؟
شكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 يونيو 2007)

اول مره اشوف تصميم مثل هذا
هل هذا النوع من السفن تم تشغيله بالفعل ؟ ام تحت الاختبار؟
شششكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 يونيو 2007)

بجد كلامه صح استاذي ماهر لما تكون كل حاجه في مكانها الصحيح مش هتتعب الباحث عنها ويجد ما صبوا ليه بسهوله

ان مع الاخ المهندس
شكرا


----------



## marine_eng (26 يونيو 2007)

النوع ده بالفعل موجود وشغال فى البحر الاحمر بين السعوديه ومصر والمسمى المشهورة بيه المراكب السريعه دى بتاخد المسافه بين ميناء سفاجا وضبا فى 3 ساعات اواقل او اكثر حسب ظروف البحر


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 يونيو 2007)

اخى ريمون هى سفينه تسمى حامله الغاز المسال Liquid Natural Gas


----------



## marine_eng (27 يونيو 2007)

:28:


Eng-Maher قال:


> اخى ريمون هى سفينه تسمى حامله الغاز المسال Liquid Natural Gas


تعقيب بسيط اخى ماهر هذه السفينه لحمل الغاز الطبيعى المسال وليس الغاز المسال
لانه يوجد انواع اخرى لحمل الغازات البتروليه الاخرى وهى LPG


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخى مارين --- وتمام يا عم ريمون


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 يونيو 2007)

مشكور مارين جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 يوليو 2007)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## البشمهندس هلباوى (19 يوليو 2007)

اولا بارك الله فيكم بجد انا سعيد انى لاقيت الحاجات دى انا محتاجها فعلا 

اخوكم مهندس بحرى : حسين اسماعيل خريج 2007 هندسة اسكندريه ربنا يبارك فيكم وتزيدوا فى براعة الموقع وتفيدو اخوانكم .................... هايل ممتاز:14:


----------



## البشمهندس هلباوى (19 يوليو 2007)

الرابط الخاص بموضوع Ultra Deep Water Drilling Riser Design
and Relative Technology).................
مش شغال انا عايزه لانه مهم جدا ومحتاجه لمجال العمل


----------



## انهارده احلى (21 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اقدم لكم خالص شكرى على مجهوداتكم الرائعة من اجل مساعدتنا
ولا يسعنى الا ان ادعو لكم وبارك الله فيكم
واريد منكم ان تساعدونى فى امدادى بمعلومات عن هذا الموضوع
risk assessment in offshore
لامر ضرورى حيث انه سيكون موضوع للسيمينار بتاعى 
وارجو من كل من لديه اى معلومات ان يخبرنى بها وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 يوليو 2007)

*Assessment of Seismic Risk for Subsea. Production Systems in the Gulf*

Assessment of Seismic Risk for Subsea Production Systems in the Gulf of Mexico​
-----------------------------------------------------
الرابط 

http://www.mms.gov/tarprojects/422/Project 422 Seismic Risk SS System final.pdf


----------



## انهارده احلى (23 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس ماهر وبارك الله فيك
ولكنى اطمع ان تساعدنى فى هذا الموضوع بالصور(اى تطبيق عملى كفيلم فيديو او صور تشرح المادة العلمية لتقليل المخاطر فى
offshore)


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 يوليو 2007)

انهارده احلى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير مهندس ماهر وبارك الله فيك
> ولكنى اطمع ان تساعدنى فى هذا الموضوع بالصور(اى تطبيق عملى كفيلم فيديو او صور تشرح المادة العلمية لتقليل المخاطر فى
> offshore)




هلا بيك اخى 
هحاول ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 يوليو 2007)

بنحاول اخى ريمون


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 يوليو 2007)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## marine_eng (27 يوليو 2007)

upupupupupupupupupupupup


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## نور الدين الراوي (5 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على كل شي تقدمونه
نفعكم الله ونفع بكم


----------



## سيد 132 (6 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخى العزيز


----------



## احمد سيف الاسلام (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
مبروك لاصدقائي البحريين,
تخصصي هندسة شواطيء , اذا اردتم اي ابحاث تتعلق بهندسة الشواطيء او البحرية لا تترددوا في طلبها.


----------



## احمد سيف الاسلام (7 أغسطس 2007)

سلام عليكم
شكرا لمجهوداتكم


----------



## سامح عبد الحى على (27 أغسطس 2007)

أخوكم فى الله 
مهندس بحرى سامح عبد الحى 
أبحث عن وظيفة فى المملكة و معى خبرة عامين فى مجال أصلاح السفن و كنت أعمل كمهندس قزق ميكانيكى
برجاء الرد لمن أستطاع
و السلام عليكم


----------



## سامح عبد الحى على (5 سبتمبر 2007)

هل من مجيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الطيور الذهبية (24 سبتمبر 2007)

زيد محمد طاهر يشكم على المشاركة


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (13 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور يا مهندس ماهر على الكجهود


----------



## رامي بحري (17 نوفمبر 2007)

جميع الروابط المذكوره لاتعمل ارجو الرد السريع مع كتاب عن Subsea Pipeline Engineering 
شكراً مهندس ماهر


----------



## هندسة بحرية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

باين ان الجماعة مشغولين


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 ديسمبر 2007)

والله ياجماعه دا مجهود سنه ونصف فى الاتيان بهذه الروابط طبعا محتاج وقت كبير لتنشيط الروابط مره اخرى وان شاء الله نحاول للوصول للافضل .. علاوه على مش كل الذى يدخل هنا يستفاد فقط بل يفيد ايضا ويأتى ب مواضيع مشابه وكل التقدير والاحترام له .. ارجوكم المنتدى دا هيكبر بيكم انتم .. زارعنا البزره والكل يشارك كى تصبح شجره عظيمه .... وشكرا


----------



## الالهام (28 مايو 2008)

موضوع شيق وبذل فية مجهود كبير ---- شكراا مهندس/ماهر م/الخولى


----------



## م.تركي الصاعدي (27 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,زشكرا


----------



## مهندس بحرىمحمد صلا (9 سبتمبر 2008)

*[email protected]*

بارك الله فيك ... 
10/10


----------



## duosrl (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*Thanks*



Eng-Maher قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> مجموعه كتب ممتازه فى علم الهندسه البحريه وهندسه الشواطى
> الكاتب الاخ محب الله ورسوله
> ...



Thank you very much


----------



## وادى الملوك (31 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you very very very much


----------



## محمودشمس (9 فبراير 2010)

شكر عل المجهود


----------



## Hamedgohar (11 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم عنا كل خير


----------



## hani83-sy (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم أرجو أن تفيدوني بكل مايخص مكابح السفن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## egole (23 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zoza1230 (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (29 أغسطس 2010)

مولدات السفينة وعددها وضرورياتها ........؟ اجبنى بالله عليك باختصار


----------



## tmf (10 سبتمبر 2010)

thx


----------



## duosrl (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*يعطيك الصحة والعافية *


----------



## محمدالعدوى1 (16 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------

